# Fujifilm creates organic printed sheet that harvests energy from body heat



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

As _The Matrix_ has taught us, the human body is a great source of energy as long as you can find a way to harvest it efficiently. We dont as of yet, but research and development is ongoing in this field.

Fujifilm has used the Nanotech 2013 conference in Tokyo to demonstrate some progress with the creation of a new thermoelectric conversion material. Such a material can convert temperature differences directly into electricity, which can then be stored or used immediately to power or charge some device.

The material Fujifilm has created in collaboration with Japans National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology (AIST) is desirable because it is both organic and has the highest thermoelectric conversion efficiency yet seen. Using a temperature difference of just one degree Celsius it can produce several milliwatts of electricity.

Read More


----------

